# Canning Turkey



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

In anticipation of low turkey prices, I am thinking of trying to can meat (I have never canned meat before). There are tons of websites that have different opinions, so I figured the best place to get good information was from all of you!

Yes, I have a pressure canner.

So my questions are:

Can I can the leftover baked turkey?
Or should I stick to raw pack with extra turkeys?
Does it matter if you mix light/dark meat?
Broth, water, salt, no salt, ......
:gaah::gaah::gaah:

There are so many choices of how to do it, and I would hate to poison my family or waste money.:help:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

You can go either way, on canning leftover/cooked turkey or raw pack. I prefer to cook the turkeys and debone the meat. 

After I put the meat in the jars I add broth and salt, then can at 10 lbs. pressure for 70 minutes. Check your canning guide, though, don't take my word for it. People at higher elevations should can it at 15 lbs. pressure.

You don't have to put salt in it. It doesn't preserve it, although for some foods it can retain color. 

You don't have to add the water/broth, either. I put half an inch or so in, if I'm dry-canning. The main thing if you're not putting liquid in the jars is to make sure you don't pack the meat too densely so that the heat can get all the way to the middle. Part of what pressure canning does is to raise the food to an extremelly high temperature to kill the bad microbes or whatever they are. Then as the jar cools it created suction on the lid, sealing it and keeping out new organisms/microbes. The water in the jar is primarily to conduct the heat to the center of the contents. It's purpose is not to keep the jar from breaking or imploding, as I've known people to think.

Depending what you're going to use the turkey meat for when you open it later, broth can be a great addition.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What gypsysue said ... 

For smaller game I precook (rabbits, chicken and turkey) and debone. For the deer, beef and such I raw pack.

Salt is up to you and your family, I don't but my mom aways has.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I cook mine ta just 160° cause it will cost up a bit. Then inta jars, deboned an add a seasoned broth with a bit a salt. I don't like ta cook to done cause it can get a bit mushy.

Good eatin!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

we cook it, debone it, then can it in the pressure canner using just hot water in the jars and a ts of salt, we then can the stock that they were boiled in.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Just bought my 3 turkeys. 1 I'm baking for sandwiches (we are having dinner at my Sisters), 1 will rotate in to the freezer. 1 will be canned (along with the 1 that is being rotated out of the freezer). 

Best price here was .49lb and I did not have to spend an "additional qualifying purchase".


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Best price here was .49lb and I did not have to spend an "additional qualifying purchase".


I'm hoping there will be After Thanksgiving sales also, but $0.49 *is* a vvery good price :2thumb:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Haven't seen it less than .99 here.


----------

